# Platy Lying at Bottom of Tank



## RichardEvans (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Guys/Girls,

Im new here and have a question, I have a tank with platys a couple of goldfish and a bunch of cloud minow - Fluval Edge, yes the gold fish are being moved to a bigger tank soon - just waiting for next months pay cheque - only reason I have them is if I didnt they were going down the toilet.

Over the past week or so the one platy has sunk to the bottom of the tank and lies on the stones, i have put her in a breeder box the past couple of days and she has perked back up a bit but she still now and again is lying at the bottom of the tank.

She is a female platy, as she has the shell like anal fin, and the male platy, pointed anal fin seems to be - 'stalking' following her around the tank, as well as another female platy in the tank?

Any ideas?

Water readings:

Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 20
PH 6.5

Cheers


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

its propably some kind of inner bacteria; i know isnt it frustrating? i had a couple of platys too and cause of the inbreeding with platys from petcos etc. they are so weak and mine would be down and then id treat them and they'd be good and down again after a week with the water parameters just fine..just weird... i say you isolate her in a totally different tank, not just breeding net(even a 1-2gal will do) just to make sure the bacteria doesnt spread to the other fish... then try to put some salt in there as its always good for platys..you know, not cooking salt, mineral salt, get it from the LFS or sth...let it go on and try to spend some time everyday to check for spots on the gills, weird marks on fins or skin, thingies stuck on to the fish... try to diagnose, you get it, or detect the symptoms and tell us about it and maybe we can diagnose...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

aquarium salt is a good idea for platys. Follow instructions on box.


----------

